# Just took my CCW class



## scashaggy (Jan 6, 2010)

I went to the gun show on Sunday and took my CCW and I sent the app. to the state on Monday. Hopefully it will be back soon. The fingerprints were done electronically so that should cut the time.


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Good Luck, Delaware honors Florida permits.:smt023


----------



## crash972 (Mar 14, 2010)

My son & I took our ccw class 3 weeks ago. The quickest appt. for our 2nd interview is mid May.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

I did mine a few weeks ago, what are other states charging for processing fees??


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good Luck and congrats.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

ElMar said:


> I did mine a few weeks ago, what are other states charging for processing fees??


Texas

Cost of the training class is set by the instructor. Around $100 for the initial CHL class and $75 for renewal class.

Initial CHL - $140 paid to the state (total cost = $140 + training class cost)

Renewal CHL - $75 paid to the state (total cost = $75 + training class cost)

Texas CHL is good for 5 years.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Make sure you check to see if you are eleigble for reduced rate. 
In Texas Seniors and veterans only have to pay $70 to the state.
Active duty requires no charge.


----------

